
Are you having any (professional) “I told you so” moments? - ohjeez
It could be positive (&quot;I&#x27;m so glad I convinced Management to let us set up for working remotely&quot; or &quot;I&#x27;m so happy we tested for a ridiculous setting on scalability testing&quot;) or negative (&quot;If you had let me set up the server to [whatever] we would not be in this pickle&quot;).
======
muzani
Personally, I'm quite strongly against "low risk investment" because black
swan events happen quite often. It's crazy to take out a 3% loan for an
investment that returns an average of 4%/year. Maybe your government can't
take your house away, but a warring government could.

------
quickthrower2
I sold a bunch of stock a year ago that I got from a company. I could no
longer could look but the price tripled after I sold. I sold as it seemed
overpriced / risky. It’s now trading for less than I sold it for. I told me
so!

